# Smelly waste tank



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

My motor caravan is only six months old but I seem to get an terrible smell from the waste tank. Can anybody recommend any substance I can use to stop the smell.

Thank you


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm sure there will be highly technical advice along shortly. However, a caravan service person advised us to just put washing up liquid down the plug holes. Some if not most of the smell comes from the grease which accumulates down the pipes and presumably in the tank itself. 

Simple, but it worked for us.

All the best.

Sue


----------



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

*smelly waiste tank*

Thank you Sue for your prompt reply, I will try it out.
Regards Joe


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Swift recommend a solution of Miltons Fluid. This is normally used as a disinfectant for babies bottles and similar equipment.

Add some (not sure of the dilution but it will be on the bottle) to your freshwater tank. Take a run in the van to mix it up. Then run it through all your taps, shower head toilet whatever.

You will then end up with a Grey water tank full with disinfected water. Leave that in for a while and then refill the fresh water tank and drain the grey water. Should do the trick. You might need to do it a couple of times.

Oh and in future make sure you don't empty and greasy stuff down your sink as this is usually what causes the smells.

Have Fun :wink: :wink:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Cheap diet coke! 4 bottles put it down let it swish around for a bit and empty voila pong from ya waste tank gone! We thought France was ultra smelly until we realised it was us.

Greenie

PS makes ya wonder what it does to your insides though if you drink it!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"We thought France was ultra smelly until we realised it was us. "

 

I use a squirt of 50:50 Biomagic every so often down all drains to munch away at any smell-inducing bugs. 

Dave


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

*Smelly Waste*

I disolve some biological washing powder in warm (not hot) water and pour that down the waste pipes, it clears away grease etc and leaves the tank clean.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Slightly off topic.

We thought we would go a bit green and started using Ecover washing up liquid. Very quickly we found that not only did our waste tank start smelling but the dish clothes as well!!
Changing back to regular washing up liquid rapidly solved the problem.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Sorry to disagree with the Colnel, but we used Milton in our tanks when we had a similar pong and lived to regret it for the following 18 months. No amount of flushing would get rid of the smell of bleach from the water system - even when having a shower one came out smelling like a good clean loo!!

Since then we have done a lot of research into the smelly tank syndrome: As I psoted elsewhere, one of the reasons for a smelly tank is leaving the waste tap onpen so waste water dribbles into a bucket when in use. It is designed for the water to be stored in the tank and then dumped. This takes the bits of waste food from the washing up bowl out in a swirl. If left to dribble they don't go and sit and rot at the bottom of the tank causing the pong. We also use a treatment in our tank - it is Fiamma Super Fresh concentrate, specifically made as a deodorant detergent for grey water tanks. We paid £4.50 mfor the last litre bottle we picked up but i've just googled it and it is available cheaper online! It is added in the ratio of 50ml/40l waste tank capacity. It is highly effective and we would never go without it now. Simple to use, just pour down the sink, follow down with some water and it reaches the waste tank. Couldn't be simpler!

I do hope this solves the problem.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Smelly Waste*



iconnor said:


> I disolve some biological washing powder in warm (not hot) water and pour that down the waste pipes, it clears away grease etc and leaves the tank clean.


I will second this. works really well. I do it with a small amount about once a month and a really big dose every 6 months. really Really effective.

Oh and when driving around I put all the plugs in the sinks and shower.

Karl


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Be careful using washing up liquid, as with cars for example it will damage rubber trims, and such any rubber o rings etc that may be in your system.

There are several products off the shelf to combat this;
Thetford Tank Cleaner
Clean Tabs Wasteguard
Elsan Grey Water Freshener

Best for those that regulary use their motorhomes to advise what they find works best.

Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Bold, Daz or other biological detergent works wonders on my boat's tanks, stops the smells.

Peter


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Well MrsW I am indebted for your better knowledge. I am however quoting from my Swift handbook, not I agree verbatim and not in respect of how to cure a bad smell. These instructions are the advice for a yearly flush out of the system if it has been left standing.

I don't think I want to end up smelling of bleach so I'll take further advice. Andy - Swift, what say you?

A very clean Colonel 8O 8O 8O


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> As I psoted elsewhere, one of the reasons for a smelly tank is leaving the waste tap onpen so waste water dribbles into a bucket when in use. It is designed for the water to be stored in the tank and then dumped.


Interesting point Mrs W. The only time we get a smelly tank is during winter use when we leave the tap open to prevent a freeze up. Thus the waste tank seldom fills up to any degree.

Another product to consider is Fendox waste cleaner made by Fenwicks-get it from towsure and similar outlets


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

As has already been stated several times, a drop of bio-magic or a biological detergent tablet dropped into the tank occasionally is all that's required. Put it in when you arrive on site and let the tank fill up before you empty it.

No need to buy expensive treatments.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> No need to buy expensive treatments.


Biomagic isn't cheap if you don't use it for the "black" waste though


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tank*

KontikiJo, are you sure the waste tank is smelling and not a blockage in the pipe? Do the pipes that carry waste water from the sinks to the waste tank have a "trap" or U bend? This should prevent foul smells from coming up the plug holes.

I used to use diet coke for cleaning the tank, but now prefer washing powder as suggested by Peter above. I let a couple of bowls of hot water and washing up powder down the sink and drive off, leaving the detergent slopping about in the tank.

Russell


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Somebody on here mentioned recently some Lidl/Aldi biol washing up liquid or something that has a picture of a bar of soap on the bottle.

I vaguely remember that they were using it instead of Bio-Magic.

Can't find the reference on here nor did I find any in Lidl.

Anybody?


----------



## ballymoss (Jan 30, 2008)

*Smelly waste*

I use a product called Kem direct crystals it can be used for all sorts of things, to clean out your waste tanks first fill your fresh water tank and add one scoop per gallon then take your motorhome for a run the turn on the cold water tap and fill the waste tanks then go for a run again and drain the waste tank job done 
I also use kem sachets in the toilet my wife suffers from asthma and there is no chemical smell from this product

works for me 
ballymoss


----------



## 96558 (Oct 21, 2005)

May I suggest another angle on preventing smelly waste tanks.

We always wipe our dirty plates with kitchen roll before washing and are careful to keep pieces of meat or fish etc out of the tank. Waste milk products we dispose of in the loo.

Aided with occasional flushing through with clean water our tank stays clean and smell free.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

As has been pointed out above there are many different ways of solving this problem, the important thing is to find one that works for you and use it consistently.

Buying something just throw away does seem like an expensive idea but there are some situations where it may be the only one that works. Using something else that may be used in the van for another function does reduce carrying unnecessary weight and dry powders weigh much less than solutions.

So you have lots of suggestions - good luck trying them all, I don't think anyone has ever done a scientific survey of which one is best though!

Do let us know how you get on and what you decide to do.


----------



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

*smelly waste tank*

The smell is caused because there is no "U" bend or trap in the pipework to prevent the smell coming into the van. The U bend holds enough water to prevent this . I have cut the waste pipe and inserted a U bend from normal plastic plumbing fittings to suit pipe dimensions and problem solved --no chemicals etc required. Some of the traps fitted by manufacturers are not man enough for the job.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Darlon said:


> May I suggest another angle on preventing smelly waste tanks.
> 
> *We always wipe our dirty plates with kitchen roll before washing and are careful to keep pieces of meat or fish etc out of the tank. Waste milk products we dispose of in the loo.*
> 
> ...


----------



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

*smelly waiste tank*

Thanks everyone, I am one of the substance that has been suggested wil work. 
To answer your question Russell, I do not know whether the pipes that carry waiste water from the sinks to the waiste tank have trap or U bend, something I will have to check.
My dishes are practically clean when I wash them as I always give them a good wipe prior to washing them.

Regards Joe


----------

